# Where's Jack? A Cute Starling Video



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Susan, who is a member of Starling Talk, posted this video of her husband playing "Where's Jack" with their pet starling. I thought it was very cute. Jack lives with his humans in Tasmania.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/trowuttatwo/?action=view&current=wheresjack.flv

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh that is TOO adorable.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thank you for the link to the movie of Jack....how adorable! He really gets up that man's shirt fast! lol


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

Thats a good one...!

I will have to try that with one of my Pigeons and see how it works...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Jack's one quick starling, I loved the vid!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yikes! I forgot that Susan joined here on Pigeon-Talk because she was always hearing about it on Starling Talk. She has some other great videos and photos to share. I will ask her to post some of her other items here. After all, if we can get Mr. Flapper as an active member, we oughta be able to get Jack as an active member too  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That was so cute. You can tell they play that game a lot.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*LOL. That's too cute. I can't tell who is having more fun, the starling or the guy. *


----------

